# Adorable Pups looking for a loving home. (Montreal Qc)



## DiscoAvenue (Dec 7, 2008)

gooooooooooood morning.
this is just to let the comunity know i have ~10 pups i need to find a home for.
most are hooded, black and white. and they are very mush socialized, i have been handeling them since theyr early days. when ever i stick my hand in, they all jump on me and start grooming like mad 

looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have contacted a friend of mine in Montreal about your babies. 

No pis at all? Can you borrow a camera or ask a friend to take a few pics?


----------



## Violence (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey I'm in Montreal and I'm the new owner of a rat I saved. And I need to find a companion for her. I need a female though. Is there anyway I could see some pictures? About how old are they? And from what part of Montreal are you from?


----------



## DiscoAvenue (Dec 7, 2008)

i will have pics soon, video to be exact. waiting for my aunt to send it to me 

i live on the plateau but i can find a way to get them to you. they are 4.5 weeks old. seperating males from females tomorow.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I spoke to my friend, and she is still in NY, but should be back in Montreal soon. She'll get back to you about a boy or 2


----------



## DiscoAvenue (Dec 7, 2008)

i have 3 males boys left.  ill save the 2 cutest ones for her until i hear more.


----------



## DiscoAvenue (Dec 7, 2008)

any news from your friend?


----------

